# I love this buttonhole



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the first time I have done a buttonhole this way and it is so easy and looks good. It came from a book Cardigans & Closures. It works for a 1 x 1 ribbing like on a sweater band. In case you haven't heard about it, here are the instructions.

Eyelet Buttonhole
This pattern called for 6 rows of ribbing before you started the buttonhole, but I did less as I didn't like the band that wide and thee picture doesn't look that wide. Just make sure row 1 is on the right side.

{Buttonhole Row, RS} *Work 1 X 1 ribbing to marked buttonhole position [ending after a knit stitch], yo twice; k2tog; rep from * for remaining buttonholes, work to end.

{Buttonhole Row WS} *Work to first double yo [ending after a purl st],knit the first yo, drop 2nd yo from the LH needle; repeat to the end.

Work even till band measures to your specifications.

There are also instructions, for the 2nd row, if you end after a knit stitch. *Work to first double yo, [ending after a knit stitch] purl into the first yo and drop the 2nd yo from the LH needle.

This is the picture out of the book of what the buttonhole looks like.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, ya. I love how that looks.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you very much. I like the look of it, too. I often have trouble with buttonholes so this will be a huge help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Norma Jean.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

thanks, I have done this with one yo, but never tried 2! be great for larger buttons.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Nice and neat looking...thanks


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is the first time I have done a buttonhole this way and it is so easy and looks good. It came from a book Cardigans & Closures. It works for a 1 x 1 ribbing like on a sweater band. In case you haven't heard about it, here are the instructions.
> 
> Eyelet Buttonhole
> This pattern called for 6 rows of ribbing before you started the buttonhole, but I did less as I didn't like the band that wide and thee picture doesn't look that wide. Just make sure row 1 is on the right side.
> ...


That is how I have always worked my buttonholes.
Seem to work for most sizes of button and if you want it a little smaller, just work YO instead of double YO.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Good to know...and also how to make them smaller. Thank you!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I am going to try this the next time I need buttonholes....it's "a keeper"!


----------



## CT knitter (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting. I have avoided cardigans because I had "fear of buttonholes". This is such a big help to me.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I also have done the 1 yo but now I will use the double yo, it looks better. Thanks you for that.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a keeper. Thanks.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. It looks really tidy.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love how this buttonhole looks. I'l have to try it. Thank you!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, maybe buttonholes won't scare me as much now. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Norma Jean.


Now I could say I was named after Marilyn Monroe, but actually my Dad saw the name above a beauty parlor and liked the name. Marilyn I am not!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never liked the buttonholes I made before and sometimes they didn't show up easily and it seems like I was always trying something different, but I won't do that any more. This is the one I will use, and glad it is helping others too.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the neat idea, I was getting ready to put a the band on a sweater project and that will be perfect!!!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Well you must have read my mind as I was thinking of contacting my friends at KP to see if anyone had any tips about buttonholes and lo and behold up comes this tip and I must say it works brilliantly my buttonholes look fab now thanks again


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you, have bookmarked for future reference ☺


----------

